

Ask HN: How do you transfer files between Clouds - will_brown

If you wanted to transfer a file from Dropbox to Google Drive (or vice versa) using web only, how do you go about doing that.<p>Currently, I do not transfer files between cloud storage on the web, I usually wait until I get to my home computer and transfer files through my desktop.
======
nicoEE
Good question, I don't think there is a webapp that imports files yet.
Although I knkow bit torrent has some interesting technologies.

